# Home security systems ?



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any suggestions on a affordable home security system.There are tons on the net that all tout themselves as the best.Our parish is having a rash of home invasion type robberies ,including us.Tks:-x


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jay Dufour said:


> Any suggestions on a affordable home security system.There are tons on the net that all tout themselves as the best.Our parish is having a rash of home invasion type robberies ,including us.Tks:-x


I reccomend the Taurus Judge in .410 or aRemington 870 in 12 gauge


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

I agree with the preceeding comment. ADT has a very affordable and through sytem. They will put the system in for free on most ocassions.
I do not sell them I just have purchased one.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ended up with the Simply Safe system,after a bunch of confusing research....Found almost no bad reviews.Since I work alot here.......hiding my truck and carrying my 357......hope they come for another taste !


----------



## David Carpenter (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> Any suggestions on a affordable home security system.There are tons on the net that all tout themselves as the best.Our parish is having a rash of home invasion type robberies ,including us.Tks:-x


When you install system of your choice--be sure to check with your home insurance company--mine just about paid for it self with the reduction in my insurance--


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

You may want to look into a Chesapeake Bay security system.


----------



## Jango (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh please don't get an ADT system! They're old technology, they're expensive and they have some extremely ridiculous terms and policies! 

- You can't cancel service for at least the first years of the contract.

- If you do, you have to pay a $500 cancellation fee.

- If you move houses, you can't take your system with you, you have to buy a new one, with a new contract.

That's because their systems are built around phone line. You have to yank the whole system out from the ground, something companies don't like doing free of cost. 

A wireless home security system is a must if you're looking for a solid and convenient home security system. The best wireless home security provider on the market is FrontPoint Security. Period. No one comes close to them. 

They are cheaper than every other wireless and phone line systems provider out there, and they have the most fabulous customer support department. The stuff that really sets them apart in my opinion is:

- Their wireless equipment which is GE made.

- The ability to use mobile apps and see your home LIVE from your iPhone or smartphone. You can also arm and disarm your system with your phone. 

- And this one is probably the best: You get a 30 day trial to test out the system. If you don't like, return it, and get a full refund. 

They have the best reviews on the internet too. A full 5 star rating on Yelp, and and A grade on the BBB. You won't be able to find a single negative review of them anywhere. I tried, and I couldn't. 

Ask them for a free quote here: http://frontpointsecurity.linktrackr.com/quote

But you don't have take only my word for it. Either watch this fantastic short video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T36Otstj-SA

OR visit this reviews site:
http://homesecurityguide.org

I hope my answer has been helpful! Good luck!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

David Carpenter said:


> When you install system of your choice--be sure to check with your home insurance company--mine just about paid for it self with the reduction in my insurance--


Discounts vary, but usually about 5%. Most require a monitored system and will follow up with your company on a yearly basis to make sure it was monitored.


----------



## boone11 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have ADT/VIVANT and have been very satisfied. Just don't forget to turn it off or get to meet the sheriff at gunpoint!


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

What ever you do DO NOT go with ADT! They have the worst customer service in the industry. If you don't believe it go to Google. My neighbor signed me up to a three year contract without my knowledge. Even though my signature never appeared on ANY ADT paperwork I had a Hell of a time getting out of the contract.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks yaul ! Oh And I'm done with Chessies !! hahha


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I just spoke with Front Point and and got a quote. The price was good. The monitoring seems high to me, but I have not compared. For my 3500 sqft. house with walkout basement, 5 doors, and three motion sensors, it was $198 for the equipment and 42.99 per month that includes an Iphone app and access to set it remotely from the phone. It is $8 less without Iphone access and some other minor features. The unit is made by GE and uses a cellular connection to call out.

Has anyone else used it?

Steve



Jango said:


> Oh please don't get an ADT system! They're old technology, they're expensive and they have some extremely ridiculous terms and policies!
> 
> - You can't cancel service for at least the first years of the contract.
> 
> ...


----------

